# **5/19/14 London Raw Spoilers Discussion**



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

***USE THIS THREAD FOR SPOILER DISCUSSION**

**TO DISCUSS DURING THE LIVE BROADCAST USE THE REGULAR THREAD**

**DO NOT DISCUSS SPOILERS IN THE OTHER THREAD, KEEP ALL DISCUSSION IN HERE***​


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Show's happening today or tomorrow (I assume the latter, but have no real clue)?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Tomorrow. I just needed a link for the live discussion thread so I made this one early. 

:draper2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Meh, I'm not sure if I should skip the spoilers and watch RAW just like that (starts at 2am here in Germany, though) or read them and watch RAW the next day.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Tapings start around 3 EST, yes? 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank God this is taped, I can't waste 3 hours watching this pure, unadulterated trash waiting for somebody to come out and then it doesn't happen again.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Spoiler alert
Bray wyatt will cut a promo
,rusev will destroy a black guy,
shield will get laid out by evolution,or evolution takes out shield
fandango will kiss Layla after fandango and Layla vs santino and Emma match,
Adam rose exotic express will appear,
Alicia fox tantrum continues,
Daniel bryan will be stripped of the title.
Sandow probably appear at pre show
tensions between Cody and goldust.
Meaningless total divas match
Lana will wear red or blue gear
Paul hey man will probably say my client Brock lesnar....
Cesaro vs someone
Sheamus will win another match
Only thing good about the show is the Crowd who give loud ovations to paige and barettt


Here I saved your valuable time


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

DanielWyatt said:


> Spoiler alert
> Bray wyatt will cut a promo
> ,rusev will destroy a black guy,
> shield will get laid out by evolution,or evolution takes out shield
> ...


don't need to go anymore :lol


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

At what time does the show start in the UK?


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

https://twitter.com/TheO2/status/468394386964099072

Looks smaller than previous London tapings?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

So how much of a delay will it be when RAW comes on the air at 9ET here in the US?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

That twitter post said doors open at 6, which it's 6:30 in London right now, so I'd guess the show would start taping here in the next half hour. So about a 6 hour gap between taping to air.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Pwmania reports Raw starts at 2:30 EST.


----------



## sargeant80 (Apr 18, 2014)

Superstars ATM according to twitter


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> Big Show defeated Titus O'Neill
> 
> Cody Rhodes vs Jack Swagger next. Swagger apparently got a big pop. Swagger wins.


Superstars first.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0519/576202/live-spoilers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/

link for spoilers


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:mark: Guess who's watching Superstars? And Swagger getting a pop? Nice.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Gotta love how swagger gets a big pop :mark:

My home town crowd rock!


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Cody back to losing.. I thought he would cheat to win again and do the turn..They're drawing it out a bit too long.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> Gotta love how swagger gets a big pop :mark:
> 
> My home town crowd rock!


Good on them, he should be getting pops regularly. I haven't watched Superstars in months, but now I'm curious. Wonder if he'll be doing double duty tonight? Or will we get another b/s finish with Rose? Gah...



Lazyking said:


> Cody back to losing.. I thought he would cheat to win again and do the turn..They're drawing it out a bit too long.


Do you think they'll be doing Cody vs Goldust at Payback or prolong it for MITB?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

At this point it probably will be MITB. Only one more Raw til Payback after tonight. That's where the angles happen.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lazyking said:


> At this point it probably will be MITB. Only one more Raw til Payback after tonight. That's where the angles happen.


Ahhh, dang, it is that soon. Maybe they'll be in some match at Payback and then break up the RAW after? Hrm...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Swagger won?

What?


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Swagger winning... :shocked:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cody tapped.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

One its superstars, two, it furthers Cody's eventual heel turn and three, Makes Swagger look okay before facing the Russell brand wannabe.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RAW started:



> Bray Wyatt and The Wyatt Family kick off RAW and come to the ring. Bray cut an awesome promo on Cena and got everyone to sing along with him. Bray announces John Cena vs. Luke Harper for later on. Cena comes out and ends up taking Wyatt down. Cena taunts The Wyatts from the ramp.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

http://instagram.com/p/oMH0XeINxj/#

:cena3

A summary of some sorts I guess.

http://instagram.com/p/oMIXugqsxy/#

Cesaro is next.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Cena getting booed in England seems to always be more fun then anywhere else.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Ahhh Sheamus vs. Cesaro.. nice.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> Cesaro and Paul Heyman come out to a big pop. Heyman cuts a promo about how they are stars and the fans are a bunch of wannabes. Heyman then praises Brock Lesnar for ending The Streak. Out comes WWE United States Champion Sheamus for a non-title match.


Could be great. Match on Main Event was sweet.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Crowd super behind Cesaro. Sheamus got booed. Cesaro looked great in the match, really strong. Cesaro wins.


Drunk people around me commenting on how Cesaro looks like Jason Statham and started chanting it at him :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cesaro won :mark:

Was it completely clean, I wonder?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Cesaro won :mark:
> 
> Was it completely clean, I wonder?


Won with a german suplex of all things. Refused to shake Sheamus hand.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Cesaro vs. Sheamus, Cena vs. Harper... Sounds like a good RAW already.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Cesaro beats Sheamus with a German suplex and refuses a handshake.


----------



## howabe (May 29, 2012)

Apparently he pinned him after a German suplex... wonder if it was a specific spot or an unexpected bridge pin or what?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Lazyking said:


> Won with a german suplex of all things. Refused to shake Sheamus hand.


Hasn't he won with that before, too? Would :mark: if they made that one of his official finishers.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:cesaro


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Beat The Clock for a chance at Barrett at Payback for the title 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cesaro/Sheamus on Main Event was pretty good, but hopefully the Raw match actually lives up to what the two men are capable of. Don't how I feel about a German suplex ending the match though after it's been treated as a normal move for years...


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Fuck my LIFE. I really hate myself for not buying tickets on time for this show.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Seth Rollins v Batista tonight :mark: 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Cesaro/Sheamus on Main Event was pretty good, but hopefully the Raw match actually lives up to what the two men are capable of. Don't how I feel about a German suplex ending the match though after it's been treated as a normal move for years...


I think you can do it for a surprise finish or it could build to being important.. Honestly, not alot of people do a german suplex spot in WWE so they could protect it with Cesaro.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Can someone post a live video on Barrets entrance? That pop!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Lazyking said:


> I think you can do it for a surprise finish or it could build to being important.. Honestly, not alot of people do a german suplex spot in WWE so they could protect it with Cesaro.


Yeah, still, just seems kinda weak after years of seeing it done as just another move. I'll see though, maybe Cesaro's execution of it can convince me otherwise.

Also, beat the clock and the winner getting a shot at the IC Title? Wow, they really are making the IC Title more important now that the World Title is combined with the WWE Title.

Hopefully Big E doesn't win though, as I have no interest in seeing him drag down Barrett again.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Seth Rollins v Batista tonight :mark:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You better start a Rollins chant. :mark:


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

It would make sense for Rusev to cost Big E his match against Ryback.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lazyking said:


> It would make sense for Rusev to cost Big E his match against Ryback.


I'd love to see Rusev crush Big E.
Rusev is a beast, and Lana? Well :banderas


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Big E def. Ryback (pin) at 5:02 in the Beat the Clock challenge series.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Afnorok said:


> Big E def. Ryback (pin) at 5:02 in the Beat the Clock challenge series.


Poor Ryback, lol. This time last year he was in a segment with Mick Foley at the O2.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Afnorok said:


> Big E def. Ryback (pin) at 5:02 in the Beat the Clock challenge series.


Someone will beat that time. Still missed oppurtunity with Rusev.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Frico said:


> You better start a Rollins chant. :mark:



Duh 

Edit: Summer Rae return tonight!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Daniel Bryan's music blares, crowd goes wild, out comes Stephanie..


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

some of these spoiler sites are so behind lol.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Stephanie asks who should be crowned the new champ and the CMPunk chants drown out everything she says... unk2


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Afnorok said:


> Daniel Bryan's music blares, crowd goes wild, out comes Stephanie..


:lol


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Afnorok said:


> Daniel Bryan's music blares, crowd goes wild, out comes Stephanie..


Classic!!!


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Seems like Stephanie announced something regrading the status of WWEWHC but my guy's not sure what...punk chants too loud.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Afnorok said:


> Stephanie asks who should be crowned the new champ and the CMPunk chants drown out everything she says... unk2


Even if it was true, it won't make it on TV.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Even if it was true, it won't make it on TV.


Yeah they are gonna edit the shit out of that seg :lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Has paige made an entrance yet?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Fuckin Punk chants. fpalm


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Last thing WWE should be doing is editing the crowd in London however its very unlikely that Punk will come back so maybe it's best.. You know if they don't edit it, people will get their hopes up for nothing.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hmmm...kind of suprised they are letting Bryan keep the titles if he's going to be out a couple months......


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

3mb out next following steph.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Afnorok said:


> 3mb out next following steph.


Even they will get a pop in London, England.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Rusev Crushed Heath Slater...good heat for Rusev.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Bryan got stripped


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

They need to just hurry with Cody's heel turn. It's kills me seeing him lose every damn week :no:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

> Hmmm...kind of suprised they are letting Bryan keep the titles if he's going to be out a couple months......


So they are letting Bryan keep the titles? Interesting. Don't know he should be keeping the titles if he's going to be out more than a month, but at the same time, there really isn't anyone else they can give 'em to right now.

EDIT:



> Bryan got stripped


WAT IS IT?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

ZigglerMark31 said:


> Hmmm...kind of suprised they are letting Bryan keep the titles if he's going to be out a couple months......



No one to put the title on.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Afnorok said:


> Rusev Crushed Heath Slater...good heat for Rusev.


No!!! Rusev the Russian racist is a much better gimmick lmao.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, the spoilers I just read said he was stripped of the titles after all (and that there were indeed deafening PUNK chants... that won't make it on the air unk3 )

So now who do they give it to? HHH? Yawn. Orton? Yawn. One of the Shield? Would probably be Reigns and in that case... YAWN. Cena? Yawn. 

SANDOW!? :mark:




... :lol yeah right.

I think my best bet for being happy with the champion is Bray Wyatt.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Bryan's been striped of the Undisputed Championship. I just hope Cena does not get it back.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I was hoping Bryan would get to keep the titles. 

Anyone but Cena or Orton to win.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

People are saying he has been stripped and hasn't been stripped, which one is it?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Actually, they could award the title to Barrett and send the crowd home happy. :mark: :barrett


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

He was stripped.......I'd love a tourney at Payback to decide it.....Realistically, a wagon will be rolled to Cena with the titles shined up for him.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Think Batista will end up with the title.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hes been stripped of the titles no way!!!?


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Stephanie apparently stripped Bryan off the title and teases handing it over to Kane. Also Summer rae is back.



Bad News Yoshi said:


> Even they will get a pop in London, England.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

There is literally no one to be given the title... except for Brock lesnar. I doubt he'd work more dates though.

If they do a tournament, it will just expose the depth..

I just read that Bryan won't be stripped of the title but he'll have to surrender the belt next week..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Time for Golden Boy to win the championship again :cena2


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

vacant is back as well. :lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

So is the title decided tonight or at Payback?


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Whoever they give the title to will just be transitional for bryan


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Fantastic heat for Lana/Rusev. Could barely hear her over "England" chants :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Rob van damn squashes ADR. Not sure if its part of the beat the clock challenge.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Actually, they could award the title to Barrett and send the crowd home happy. :mark: :barrett


That would get the biggest pop and chants of all time :mark:


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol...long live Vacant.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

What site to follow updates?


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

So yes it was part of Beat the clock and RVD is now in lead for the title shot against Barrett.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Afnorok said:


> Rob van damn squashes ADR. Not sure if its part of the beat the clock challenge.


It was.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lazyking said:


> It was.


Good stuff.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0519/576202/live-spoilers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

* Stephanie McMahon comes out to Daniel Bryan’s music which generated a huge pop at first. She teased stripping Bryan of the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. Stephanie teased awarding the belt to Kane, Bad News Barrett, Batista or Triple H. She said that she’s going to force Bryan to defend the belt. There were very loud “CM Punk” chants.

From another site


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Fantastic heat for Lana/Rusev. Could barely hear her over "England" chants :banderas
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lana :lenny


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

> From Wrestlezone - Steph says she won't strip Daniel Bryan of the title, but he must show up to Raw next week and surrender the belt.


Just wanted to draw attention to conflicting reports.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

What are we thinking for the third match Ziggler vs. Mr. Non-Perfect?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hm... well, guess we'll have to wait until Raw tonight to see for sure. Them Punk chants made one or a few of the reporters mis-hear her. unk2


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

sounds as if the show will be pretty good tonight going with the results so far.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

ZigglerMark31 said:


> What are we thinking for the third match Ziggler vs. Mr. Non-Perfect?


I bet another win for Mr. Ziggles. in two minutes.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

So what happened?

PWMANIA

Stephanie McMahon announced at today’s RAW tapings in London, England that Daniel Bryan has been stripped of his WWE World Heavyweight Title due to being out of action after having neck surgery last Thursday.

Read more: http://www.pwmania.com/raw-spoiler-...orld-heavyweight-title-revealed#ixzz32C5qfNK7


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Getting lot of conflicting reports regarding that Stephanie seg, very loud punk chants drowned out her promo.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, I really wish the show was live so we could see just how loud the Punk chants actually were. I'm not really behind doing them to such an extreme when it seems clear Punk has no interest in returning, but it sure can be entertaining. :lmao


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

There are like 4 different versions lol.. its almost like WWE paid off the dirtsheets to force people to watch Raw tonight.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Damn, those Punk chants must have been super loud for all this confusion. :lmao

The show is looking pretty good though. Personally hoping for Barrett vs. Ziggler at Payback.

The depth on the roster is so weak right now. Who can you put the title on?


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

The shield out now.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> Damn, those Punk chants must have been super loud for all this confusion. :lmao
> 
> The show is looking pretty good though. Personally hoping for Barrett vs. Ziggler at Payback.
> 
> The depth on the roster is so weak right now. Who can you put the title on?


only full time guy is probably Cena where he drop its to Bray soon after. That way Bryan has a built in match with Bray when he gets back.

Honestly no one is intresting enough to have a good run with the belt.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

So yes, Bryan wasn't actually stripped. Steph said he would've to do the right thing(surrender) next week.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Evolution out now as well. Probably for Rollins Vs Batista.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Bob Holly for champ


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Afnorok said:


> So yes, Bryan wasn't actually stripped. Steph said he would've to do the right thing(surrender) next week.



Its actually smart to hold off the decision to make next week which will be live more important of a show.


I could see Bryan refusing and then something big happening.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Triple H makes himself the ring announcer and randy Orton the time keeper for the match.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Is that the main event?


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Can't be there still is one more beat the clock match.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Apparently plenty of botches by Batista tonight in the match.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Lazyking said:


> Its actually smart to hold off the decision to make next week which will be live more important of a show.
> 
> 
> I could see Bryan refusing and then something big happening.



Probably a backstage cut to Kane with his hand around Brie Bella's throat, with an ultimatum: either Bryan relinquishes his title or he does to Brie what he did to Bryan weeks ago.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

gl83 said:


> Probably a backstage cut to Kane with his hand around Brie Bella's throat, with an ultimatum: either Bryan relinquishes his title or he does to Brie what he did to Bryan weeks ago.


i like that but don't want Bryan coming back to feud with Ksne.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

gl83 said:


> Probably a backstage cut to Kane with his hand around Brie Bella's throat, with an ultimatum: either Bryan relinquishes his title or he does to Brie what he did to Bryan weeks ago.


to me that would only make sense if kane demands the title go to him and not just be relinquished for steph to hand out to whoever she wants

i thought kane was on his own personal vendetta against bryan and that he wasn't fully under steph's control (or at all) anymore, this is the kind of stuff creative fails on so often is kane independent or is he still actually corporate kane but with the mask on


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Afnorok said:


> Apparently plenty of botches by Batista tonight in the match.


Shocker.




gl83 said:


> Probably a backstage cut to Kane with his hand around Brie Bella's throat, with an ultimatum: either Bryan relinquishes his title or he does to Brie what he did to Bryan weeks ago.


Male on female violence is prohibitted in WWE these days. Even something as simple as the above will never make the air. PG kiddie world has to stay PG, yo.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> Is that the main event?


No.. I'm assuming Harper vs. Cena is.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Lazyking said:


> No.. I'm assuming Harper vs. Cena is.


If true, then is there any doubt who will get the WWEWHC title if Bryan does get stripped? SeenIt overcomes all yet again.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Roman Reigns goes spear crazy.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the current wwe champ is vacant from the wwe at the moment

the crowd chants for a guy who's been vacant from the wwe for months to be given the belt

vacant GOAT 

vacant more dear in the hearts of the people than vladimir putin is to lana


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/201...-on-the-daniel-bryan-announcement-from-today/



> We noted earlier via our correspondents at today's RAW tapings in London that WWE World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan was stripped of his title by Stephanie McMahon.
> 
> In an update, Stephanie actually said she was thinking about stripping Bryan of the title. She said she wants him to be able to lose the title on his own but since he can't, she wants him at next week's RAW to surrender the title himself.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Is Rollins vs Batista still going on? How did it end?


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

Sounds like the update on the WWE WHC is that there is no update and that we need to tune in next week.

My guess is that they still don't know Bryan's recovery schedule and can't make a definitive decision until it's clear what his timetable is. Makes sense, although I wish they didn't build up a non-announcement.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

The match breaks into a brawl and Shield stand tall..

Piage out next...huge pop.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

It's the same fucking shit every week for Shield/Evolution.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Paige entrance...

https://vine.co/v/MH1KBUMlqXq

http://instagram.com/p/oMS3X1uVzs/


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Alicia Vs Paige...again!


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)




----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

** Seth Rollins vs. Batista is next. Triple H is out to be the special ring announcer and Randy Orton is the special timekeeper. Rollins brings out Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns as special commentators. This was described as a great match. A big brawl broke out between both groups. Rollins gets the win via disqualification after Triple H decks him.*

Wrestleinc


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Alicia Fox *pins Paige in London* and then goes mental running around the ring..

Damn, didn't think they would do it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Absolutely right decsion to take the title off Bryan. We don't know how long he will be out for and now this will give home a chance to take his time coming back and heal up 100%


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

This is apparently her first main roster loss(could be wrong).


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> Absolutely right decsion to take the title off Bryan. We don't know how long he will be out for and now this will give home a chance to take his time coming back and heal up 100%



Step 1: Read thread.
Step 2. *THEN* post.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

So they have her lose in London?

:lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Afnorok said:


> Alicia Fox *pins Paige in London* and then goes mental running around the ring..
> 
> Damn, didn't think they would do it.


They had Natalya pinned in her hometown on her birthday. When it comes to lower card dudes and divas they'll have you lose whenever and wherever they desire.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ziggler vs Henry Beat the Clock


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Ziggler out next.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Afnorok said:


> Alicia Fox *pins Paige in London* and then goes mental running around the ring..
> 
> Damn, didn't think they would do it.




It was a non-title loss, right? Can't say I'd be surprised either way lately.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Alicia fox with a win..yay. Obvs sets up a payback rematch for the title.

Paige is still getting booked like crap. An underdog young face that gets no offense in will be hard to get over. And no, Hometown pops don't count.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ziggler vs. Henry next......god don't job him to someone who hasn't won in months....


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Big pop for Ziggler. 


Never understood how this guy stays over despite all the jobbing.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Ziggler vs. Henry? ouch. I think Ziggler's little winning streak comes to an end.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> They had Natalya pinned in her hometown on her birthday. When it comes to lower card dudes and divas they'll have you lose whenever and wherever they desire.


Or maybe they were just trying to get Alicia really over as a heel?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Afnorok said:


> Big pop for Ziggler.
> 
> 
> Never understood how this guy stays over despite all the jobbing.


He's a good worker that's why. Plus, he hasn't actually lost since the battle royal for the U.S title.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Because he's that damn good.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Fox dominated Paige? fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Afnorok said:


> Or maybe they were just trying to get Alicia really over as a heel?


Of course, but at the same time they really don't care about divas in getting hometown wins. If nothing else it allows a heel like Alicia to get more over, but still it's very unlikely that they'll have BNB lose.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

i hope Henry squashes him


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> Fox dominated Paige? fpalm


Again. lol. I don't mind Paige losing but this booking is doing her no favors.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

RVD wins the beat the clock challenger, BNB beats the shit out of him and cuts a promo.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Afnorok said:


> RVD wins the beat the clock challenger, BNB beats the shit out of him and cuts a promo.


:mark:


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

crowd goes mental for BNB.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm totally for BNB making RVD look like his bitch.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

At least Ziggler isn't going to get feed to BNB.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

BNB cutting a promo in England. Probably the highlight of the show.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

bkfestivus said:


> BNB cutting a promo in England. Probably the highlight of the show.


I hope since their in England, he'll say he has good news instead of bad news lol.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

So who won the last Beat the Clock match? It sure should be over by now.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Seems like Adam rose is up next..


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Steph's tease of stripping Bryan is blatantly because they couldn't stand to have something that big not happen on American soil.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> So who won the last Beat the Clock match? It sure should be over by now.


RVD


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Has Kane been on?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Lazyking said:


> RVD


Ziggler vs Henry is the one I'm talking about.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Ziggler hit the zig zag on Henry but didn't beat the clock. They made Ziggler look strong against Henry.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

etched Chaos said:


> Steph's tease of stripping Bryan is blatantly because they couldn't stand to have something that big not happen on American soil.


Or they just want him to be there so it will get a bigger reaction...


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Big pop for Rose as well..


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

So I decided I'll actually watch this Raw (first Raw I'll watch since 4/7) just b/c the crowd should be awesome and it should be a good show. Can't wait to watch w/e Barrett's involved in. Hell, even excited for w/e Paige is involved in, and I usually don't care about Divas. 

Loud Punk chants. :lmao Not even going to comment on that b/c the chants really get to most of you. And I'm not even referring to the WWE Section only, just posters on this forum, in general. 

So Ziggler has a match now? Honestly, I barely even care whether or not he wins. All it means is that he'll job on PPV if he wins.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

According to my friend the pop for BNB was loud as fuck!


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

From the looks of it, another shitty RAW. Evolution/Shield stuff has been so fucking repetitive. And of course they weren't going to announce anything major regarding the WWE World Title on a taped show. And apparently Cena will be in the main event. fpalm


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


> Has Kane been on?


Don't think so but I'm sure he will be.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Ugh, I would have preferred Ziggler vs. Barrett over RVD vs. Barrett.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> Ugh, I would have preferred Ziggler vs. Barrett over RVD vs. Barrett.


Probably the best possible outcome for Dolph, big win over Henry yet doesn't get the IC Title match which would be a lose-lose situation.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

So tonight won't be any new world champion? #May19 #Kane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RatedR10 said:


> Ugh, I would have preferred Ziggler vs. Barrett over RVD vs. Barrett.


Barrett should be beating people with some name value, RVD is fine. For now, at least. Ziggler is far beneath contending for any title.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Adam rose takes over RAW. Funny segment....dude's over as fuck.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

^In the UK. Dude still is 'meh' with American crowds.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

That would be funny if the crowd does a May 19th chant when Kane shows up.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

So Bryan was stripped of the titles?


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Cena out now... http://instagram.com/p/oMW7reOV6Q/


Spectacular entrance by Wyatts...


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Lazyking said:


> Again. lol. I don't mind Paige losing but this booking is doing her no favors.


She shouldn't be losing to Alicia who she's already beaten like 10,000 times already. Of course if anyone in WWE had a clue about how to book the Divas, they wouldn't have done that so this push for Alicia would make some fucking sense. Of course creative have their heads shoved up their asses so of course they fail miserably.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Looks like No Kane this week.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh, I gotta wait until Thursday to see Swagger? Was hoping he'd at least pop out when Rose did to mess with him. Gah, this feud is a flipping mess, how is the face the one screwing with the heel exclusively? Makes no sense.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Does anybody have a video of the crowd's reaction for Barrett, like someone posted for Paige?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> So Bryan was stripped of the titles?


No. Stephanie wants Bryan to surrender the titles on Raw next week. He won't.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Afnorok said:


> Cena out now... http://instagram.com/p/oMW7reOV6Q/
> 
> 
> Spectacular entrance by Wyatts...


LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Those John Cena sucks chants to go with his theme just beautiful no matter how many times I hear it.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> So Bryan was stripped of the titles?


nope, but Stephanie is demanding him to show up next week to surrender them.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Lazyking said:


> Ziggler hit the zig zag on Henry but didn't beat the clock. They made Ziggler look strong against Henry.



Honestly shocked.......he's on a winning streak and they are making him look somehwhat strong.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ugh, I gotta wait until Thursday to see Swagger? Was hoping he'd at least pop out when Rose did to mess with him. Gah, this feud is a flipping mess, how is the face the one screwing with the heel exclusively? Makes no sense.


He was actually in that segment.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Amazing, Wyatts FTW :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ugh, I gotta wait until Thursday to see Swagger? Was hoping he'd at least pop out when Rose did to mess with him. Gah, this feud is a flipping mess, how is the face the one screwing with the heel exclusively? Makes no sense.


Scratch that, he will be on RAW. :mark:

Tbh, if this feud was leading to a further burial of Swagger and if it was structured a bit better I'd love it. The contrast of characters is astounding and rather perfect, but Adam Rose has underwhelmed me presence wise and there's an imbalance cause it's not a feud, just a burial. Either way looks like a decent RAW. A tad unpredictable, too. UK always has good crowds, though, so yay.



DoubtGin said:


> He was actually in that segment.


Just saw the spoilers, thanks.



ZigglerMark31 said:


> Honestly shocked.......he's on a winning streak and they are making him look somehwhat strong.


Don't ever lose faith in our precious midcarders. Their careers can take 180s in a millisecond and they're an integral part of the business. I see good things in Dolph's future for sure.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ugh, I gotta wait until Thursday to see Swagger? Was hoping he'd at least pop out when Rose did to mess with him. Gah, this feud is a flipping mess, how is the face the one screwing with the heel exclusively? Makes no sense.


Swagger brawls with Rose apparently from what I've read.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

More on the rosebud segment - 



> * Renee Young brings Adam Rose and his Rosebuds out to the ring. They party some before Zeb Colter and Jack Swagger interrupt. Rose is over big time in London. Zeb cuts a promo and wants Rose to face Swagger. Fans chant "you're a lemon" at Zeb and Swagger.




"Let's go harper" chants.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

My favorite guy is Cena, but even sometimes I sing along to Cena's song with "John Cena Sucks"

:draper2

It's catchy. Remember doing that years ago :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ZigglerMark31 said:


> Honestly shocked.......he's on a winning streak and they are making him look somehwhat strong.


Don't get your hopes up too much, fellow Ziggler mark.

Yeah, I'm probably a bit too pessimistic.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

> Luke Harper actually stealing the show! Hurricarana, standing drop kick, then dive to the outside!


:lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Can't wait to watch this RAW tonight :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Adam Rose clearly hasn't heard Zeb sing or seen Jack dance if he thinks they're lemons, just saying...



Lazyking said:


> Swagger brawls with Rose apparently from what I've read.


Thank you.



RFWHC said:


> Don't get your hopes up too much, fellow Ziggler mark.
> 
> Yeah, I'm probably a bit too pessimistic.


Don't lose hope! If I can still have faith in Swagger to get some payoff in his career even though he's being buried by discount Russell Brand than you should still have faith in Ziggler.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn this Raw sounds pretty cool.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

This RAW sounds average, but I think the live crowd will make the show better than it actually is.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Match ends in a DQ, Bray delivers Sister abigail to the Usos and to Cena twice. Harper counts to ten as Bray sings. Show ends.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> This RAW sounds average, but I think the live crowd will make the show better than it actually is.


Which in turn makes the RAW better


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Dark Match Wyatt Family vs the Shield.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Afnorok said:


> Match ends in a DQ, Bray delivers Sister abigail to the Usos and to Cena twice. Harper counts to ten as Bray sings. Show ends.


:mark: Sounds a good show.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> Which in turn makes the RAW better


Not always. The fans ruined the Royal Rumble. I tried watching it on the network but the hijacking ruined it.

I'm surprised they ended RAW with Bray and Cena. The last time they did the third hour rating was terrible.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

We got:

- Cesaro win over Sheamus, clean
- Beat the Clock for the #1 contender for the IC title with the "biggest threat" (kayfabe wise) winning
- lowcard segments are kept short (Summer Rae return, Rusev squash)
- cliffhanger regarding the main title (albeit it might be due to this RAW not being live)
- Alicia Fox push
- Bray standing tall as RAW goes off-air
- Amazing crowd to top it off.

Dunno about you guys, but this RAW sounds friggin awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Afnorok said:


> Match ends in a DQ, Bray delivers Sister abigail to the Usos and to Cena twice. Harper counts to ten as Bray sings. Show ends.


Well, let's just make it even more obvious that Cena is burying Bray at the PPV.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Full spoilers from wrestlinginc..



> Thanks to Aerone, Sierra and Ben for the following WWE Superstars spoilers from today's tapings in London, England:
> * Bray Wyatt and The Wyatt Family kick off RAW and come to the ring. Bray cut an awesome promo on Cena and got everyone to sing along with him. Bray announces John Cena vs. Luke Harper for later on. Cena comes out and ends up taking Wyatt down. Cena taunts The Wyatts from the ramp.
> 
> * Cesaro and Paul Heyman come out to a big pop. Heyman cuts a promo about how they are stars and the fans are a bunch of wannabes. Heyman then praises Brock Lesnar for ending The Streak. Out comes WWE United States Champion Sheamus for a non-title match. Sheamus gets booed big time. Cesaro gets the win with a German suplex. After the match, Sheamus offers a handshake but Cesaro refuses.
> ...


Above average.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Not always. The fans ruined the Royal Rumble. I tried watching it on the network by the hijacking ruined it.
> 
> I'm surprised they ended RAW with Bray and Cena. The last time they did the third hour rating was terrible.


How did they ruin the rumble?

People BOO/Cheer, not much to it, makes no differance


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> How did they ruin the rumble?


Really? Cena/Orton had a good match but the crowd ruined it. They chanted Bryan's name during the whole Rumble which was disrespectful to everyone in it. CM Punk won't admit it but I think the fans not giving a shit about him and chanting Bryan's name probably was one of the reasons he left. Normally fans care about the #1 entrant in the Rumble (HBK, Benoit, Ziggler, etc.), but they didn't give a crap about him that night.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sheamus jobbed to a German suplex. :delrio


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

No Kane? Wtf.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Holy shit that Steph segment :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Sheamus jobbed to a German suplex. :delrio


fpalm

Really? Oh God, Cesaro getting dat superman booking and he ain't even face and losing steam. Smfh.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Really? Cena/Orton had a good match but the crowd ruined it. They chanted Bryan's name during the whole Rumble which was disrespectful to everyone in it. CM Punk won't admit it but I think the fans not giving a shit about him and chanting Bryan's name probably was one of the reasons he left. Normally fans care about the #1 entrant in the Rumble (HBK, Benoit, Ziggler, etc.), but they didn't give a crap about him that night.


Can't say I agree with that. They're sick of the old guys nowadays, it's 2014 people want new, fresh things. Bryan's momentum going into the rumble was good, and then when he wasn't even in the rumble it pissed off the whole crowd, you can't say they ruined it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sheamus is offically a GEEK.

I've waited four years to be able to say that. Feels worth it. Feels...right. :barrett


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Being a mid card title holder in current WWE is a curse.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sheamus is offically a GEEK.
> 
> I've waited four years to be able to say that. Feels worth it. Feels...right. :barrett


probably stuck in no mans land till Bryan comes back. Read that his heel main event push has been delayed due to Bryan's injury and are keeping him face for now.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

RFWHC said:


> Don't get your hopes up too much, fellow Ziggler mark.
> 
> Yeah, I'm probably a bit too pessimistic.


You never can get your hopes up with Zigs.......I've lost count of the number of current/ex superstars who have endorsed him(Justin Credible,Big Show,HBK, Bob Holly, Mick Foley, JR). Not suprising he got a big pop and if he would of won that challenge he would just being jobbing to BNB. That's RVD's job.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

-Not suprised Rose is over in LONDON, Brits love to chant anything..Rose theme is perfect for that.
- "Roman Reigns shows off his scar" ... :jordan
-Mark Henry loses to Ziggler :floyd1


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JY57 said:


> probably stuck in no mans land till Bryan comes back. Read that his heel main event push has been delayed due to Bryan's injury and are keeping him face for now.


Are they really gonna hold to that stupid plan? God forbid they do anything interesting in this company, I don't even know why I still watch this shit.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> Can't say I agree with that. They're sick of the old guys nowadays, it's 2014 people want new, fresh things. Bryan's momentum going into the rumble was good, and then when he wasn't even in the rumble it pissed off the whole crowd, *you can't say they ruined it.*


I just did though. Obviously hardcore Bryan fans won't agree. That was one of the worst things I've ever seen in wrestling. I was truly disgusted by that. It's a good thing the WWE Network came out a few weeks later because I was seriously considering turning WWE off. And the network makes me appreciate how fans used to be. Fans today talk about how they know good wrestling and all that. It makes me wonder if these vocal fans could sit through those long matches during the 80s. Watch those fans from WCW back in the early 90s. They were loud fans, but they knew to allow the matches to develop. Fans today get so restless and don't allow matches to develop.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I just did though. Obviously hardcore Bryan fans won't agree. That was one of the worst things I've ever seen in wrestling. I was truly disgusted by that. It's a good thing the WWE Network came out a few weeks later because I was seriously considering turning WWE off. And the network makes me appreciate how fans used to be. Fans today talk about how they know good wrestling and all that. It makes me wonder if these vocal fans could sit through those long matches during the 80s. Watch those fans from WCW back in the early 90s. They were loud fans, but they knew to allow the matches to develop. Fans today get so restless and don't allow matches to develop.


If you were there live with that crowd you would have been booing too. They wanted their guy to win, and he didn't. It's their right to cheer/boo what ever the hell they want.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sheamus is offically a GEEK.
> 
> I've waited four years to be able to say that. Feels worth it. Feels...right. :barrett


If only Barrets push leads him into the Main Event 

I wouldn't mind Barret taking the title off Bryan. That would be awesome and they could bring up their NXT shit and how Barret won and Bryan was jobbing etc.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Barrett winning the WWEWHC would be :banderas


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> If only Barrets push leads him into the Main Event
> 
> I wouldn't mind Barret taking the title off Bryan. That would be awesome and they could bring up their NXT shit and how Barret won and Bryan was jobbing etc.


Holy crap, BNB as WWE Champion? :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> If only Barrets push leads him into the Main Event
> 
> I wouldn't mind Barret taking the title off Bryan. That would be awesome and they could bring uo their NXT shit and how Barret won and Bryan was jobbing etc.


In any reasonably run company he'd already have won the belt 3-4 times, but we know that Vince can't have an English world champion. :vince5


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't see Barrett going any further than perhaps a unified US and IC title belt.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> If you were there live with that crowd you would have been booing too. They wanted their guy to win, and he didn't. It's their right to cheer/boo what ever the hell they want.


So those that were hijacking speak for everyone in the arena? You guys need to realize that not everyone that goes to WWE events feels the same way you do. This is why WWE needs to split the brands up -- make one show for the IWC's favorites and one show for the traditional fans favorites.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> Can't say I agree with that. They're sick of the old guys nowadays, it's 2014 people want new, fresh things. Bryan's momentum going into the rumble was good, and then when he wasn't even in the rumble it pissed off the whole crowd, you can't say they ruined it.


People want new fresh things but when taker or the rock appears they go nuts.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I just did though. Obviously hardcore Bryan fans won't agree. That was one of the worst things I've ever seen in wrestling. I was truly disgusted by that. It's a good thing the WWE Network came out a few weeks later because I was seriously considering turning WWE off. And the network makes me appreciate how fans used to be. Fans today talk about how they know good wrestling and all that. It makes me wonder if these vocal fans could sit through those long matches during the 80s. Watch those fans from WCW back in the early 90s. They were loud fans, but they knew to allow the matches to develop. Fans today get so restless and don't allow matches to develop.


You must be upset at the reaction Cena/Orton got.

:jordan4

WWE brought this on themselves when they praised the RAW AFTER WM 29 NJ crowd...

Had the commentators sucking the crowd off,had Cena praise the crowd after the show..

I don't see how you're so fucking angry at crowds showing emotion, with the product WWE have been putting out,not to mention crowds have a right to shit on stuff they don't want to see.(Cena/Orton,Punk being eliminated,and Bryan not even in the Rumble at all).


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Crowds back then were way better. I agree with that guy.

I don't mind crowds shouting stuff and I haven't been bothered by them (they can be funny), but the RR match (Orton/Cena) was ruined by them.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> So those that were hijacking speak for everyone in the arena? You guys need to realize that not everyone that goes to WWE events feels the same way you do. This is why WWE needs to split the brands up -- make one show for the IWC's favorites and one show for the traditional fans favorites.


What hijack?! Lmao. The whole arena was booing/cheering/chanting, they can do what they want. I agree that it was rude, and whatever but it happens. I love most wrestlers, I don't hate anyone because. Pro wrestling is my favorite sport to watch. (Yes I called it a sport).


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

The Boy Wonder said:


> So those that were hijacking speak for everyone in the arena? You guys need to realize that not everyone that goes to WWE events feels the same way you do. This is why WWE needs to split the brands up -- make one show for the IWC's favorites and one show for the traditional fans favorites.


:duck

It's not that damn serious...

The only serious "hijacking" was Cena/Orton which let's face it, fell flat as soon as Cena entered the equation,and Bryan was lowered to Bray.

The Rumble match pissed the fans off,that is what fans do,they show disapproval,ALWAYS HAVE AND ALWAYS WILL. 

Punk and Bryan= TOP 3 famous guys in the company,and one didn't enter the Rumble,and the other got screwed and eliminated. No one really even hijacked the Rumble match, they just booed,and then got behind Roman Reigns...it was a pretty cool moment looking back.

If Roman makes it big,they'll be putting that moment in all his video packages for years to come.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Xderby said:


> People want new fresh things but when taker or the rock appears they go nuts.


How often does Undertaker/Rock appear? Cena + Orton have been around forever and a day, and the fans don't give a fuck anymore.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

If WWE didn't embrace the crowds to be as vocal as possible, then it wouldn't happen to this degree. Plus, the WWE fan is changing imo.. They want to be more involved. It's a three hour show, even more if you take in the dark matches and shit.

Honestly, the product isn't at its best so I won't fault the hijacking, I fault creative for not being able to keep people entertained. 

Anyway, I'll be watching tonight's RAW for a hot crowd.. When they go to the south, its been pretty dead so London will be fun.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> So those that were hijacking speak for everyone in the arena? You guys need to realize that not everyone that goes to WWE events feels the same way you do. This is why WWE needs to split the brands up -- make one show for the IWC's favorites and one show for the traditional fans favorites.


....It takes a lot of people to hijack a crowd. Not just four or five minority opinions.

This excuse is getting kind of old.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

SideburnGuru said:


> ....It takes a lot of people to hijack a crowd. Not just four or five minority opinions.
> 
> This excuse is getting kind of old.


This.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE still wants the crowds to be as vocal as possible. Bryan's storyline payoff was based on the fans having a voice and being able to produce change. I agree it can get annoying at times,but WWE endorsed fans being vocal participants, so they are stuck with it.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> So those that were hijacking speak for everyone in the arena? You guys need to realize that not everyone that goes to WWE events feels the same way you do. This is why WWE needs to split the brands up -- make one show for the IWC's favorites and one show for the traditional fans favorites.


I was in the arena at the Rumble, and most were PISSED/disappointed that Bryan wasn't in it. Everybody was excited when the timer was counting down, then when Rey's music hit, it killed the mood in the arena.

As for Cena/Orton, most didn't want to see it, so we entertained ourselves. Loved doing the wave during a WWEWHC match....


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> So those that were hijacking speak for everyone in the arena? You guys need to realize that not everyone that goes to WWE events feels the same way you do. This is why WWE needs to split the brands up -- make one show for the IWC's favorites and one show for the traditional fans favorites.


I agree, Cena/Orton/Sheamus/Batista/Big Show should be on Smackdown, while Bryan/Wyatt's/Shield/Barrett/Ziggler/Cesaro are on RAW...:clap


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> How often does Undertaker/Rock appear? Cena + Orton have been around forever and a day, and the fans don't give a fuck anymore.


I am pretty sure that if somehow,with the power of god, taker,hogan,hbk or stone cold would wrestle full time again,the fans would love to have them back,people don't want fresh thing,they want good things,if cena/orton was a 5 star motn nobody would have a problem with it,if at the rumble match at the end it was lesnar and edge not tista/reigns the boos would probably be around 0 . if it was stone cold the nr 30 not Rey people would go crazy and forget about Daniel. The nostalgia factor in wrestling is just enormous.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

SideburnGuru said:


> ....It takes a lot of people to hijack a crowd. Not just four or five minority opinions.
> 
> This excuse is getting kind of old.





Xderby said:


> I am pretty sure that if somehow,with the power of god, taker,hogan,hbk or stone cold would wrestle full time again,the fans would love to have them back,people don't want fresh thing,they want good things,if cena/orton was a 5 star motn nobody would have a problem with it,if at the rumble match at the end it was lesnar and edge not tista/reigns the boos would probably be around 0 . if it was stone cold the nr 30 not Rey people would go crazy and forget about Daniel. The nostalgia factor in wrestling is just enormous.


Why would stone cold be in the rumble? :lol


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> Why would stone cold be in the rumble? :lol


Jeeeeez,I just throw a name of a big star (for sure bigger than Rey)who would probably got cheered. People say that everyone at nr 30 would get booed. Bullshit,The problem is that the actual roster have so many fucking uncharismatic piece of shits thats almost unbelievable. Think about it,if now stone cold(or another great star) was in his prime and he was just as over as he was in the ae . would he get booed ? Sadly the only faces that are over are...Bryan...hmmm..hmmmmmmmm I guess the shield count(we will see how they will do on their own) and the face or the company is a 50/50 so...ye..


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Pretty sure RVD won't be taking the title off BNB at payback, it would be a shock if he did.


----------



## Latex Zebra (Sep 17, 2009)

First ever live WWE event and a fan for a long, long time.

The Good: 

The seats I had were amazing. Not ring side but just behind them in the stands. Totally awesome, everything in my face.
The crowd... Very loud and some funny chants. Jason Statham was hilarious.
Rollins vs Batista - Not only did I get to see some amazing wrestlers in the flesh, they had a brawl as well. Good match.
Did I mention the seats... Wow.
'He's got the whole world in his hands!'
Heel's more over than the faces.

The Bad

CM Punk chants - Shut up you twats.
Pretty piss poor line up. No special guest, no suprise... Come on, you don't come to London that often... Be nice.
90% of the matches were all pretty ordinary.
It looks a lot more fake close up.
Stupid CM Punk chants.

As a first time live experience, and with free amazing tickets, I had a blast.
If I'd have paid for that, I'd be a bit disappointed.
If I was watching it on TV... I'd probably turn it over.


----------



## Danny_1305 (May 17, 2014)

Adam Rose segment was the best bit all night.. Us Brits love that sort of thing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Adam Rose crowd thing is likely definitely Fandango-ish...it'll be another story once he gets back to the states :lol


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

What happened after the closing Cena- Wyatts angle? Was it a Shield v Wyatts match and did Evolution get involved in it?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I predicted that Paige would take her first main roster loss at this RAW! Excited for the Summer Rae return and apparently the Batista/Seth match was described as a great match! I just knew they'd take the belts off Bryan, they have no choice but it's interesting that Steph said she didn't know who to 'award' the titles to-so somebody is gonna be given the Championships?


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

RKOMARK said:


> What happened after the closing Cena- Wyatts angle? Was it a Shield v Wyatts match and did Evolution get involved in it?


Shield hit their finishers on Harper, then Barrett came out and Cena handed him a mic, Barrett put over Paige and Neville which led to HHH coming out, Barrett hit him with a bullhammer and Adam Rose came out after the audience sung his theme again. 

Barrett was getting huge support. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

So Cena had to get involved and kiss up to the locals' butts as always? Of course.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Amazing show us londoners are rose buds!!


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Latex Zebra said:


> First ever live WWE event and a fan for a long, long time.
> 
> The Good:
> 
> ...


CM Punk CM Punk CM Punk CM Punk CM Punk


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

BnB turned face for the night lol


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

To quote Barrett,I got some bad newsfor all the UK fans,he'll be back to a mid carder next week on Raw along w/Rose(if even that for him) and Fandango so enjoy it while you can.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Latex Zebra said:


> First ever live WWE event and a fan for a long, long time.
> 
> The Good:
> 
> ...


In regard to your Punk comment,all I can say is THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

:barrett doesn't approve.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Punk chants will be hurting the bootyholes of forum members for years to come. :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam what happened


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bray Opening RAW :mark:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow. The sound is awesome. Love the echo on Bray's mic. Makes it all the more surreal.


----------



## arjwiz (Mar 31, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2t7yuGfuYk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-svkbcKnGI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ6hKiYiBmc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Here are three videos I just uploaded of Barrett in the post-show. Watch them in order. Trips is great. For some reason my phone picked up the audio very poorly during the entrance themes, but otherwise the voice is clear. Yes, I was sitting right behind JBL.


----------



## Danny_1305 (May 17, 2014)

Where were the bella's and Kane as advertised?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I hate Cena.


----------



## Inside Cradle (Jan 16, 2014)

Just got back from this, had a great time.

The card was as good as it possibly could have been, really. With no Daniel Bryan and the absence of CM Punk still being felt, it's feeling a tough job at the moment. Those on it delivered, I'd say. One thing a few of us picked up on was that it's good to be loved (Shield), it's fine to be hated (Stephanie) and it's even OK to get a mixed reception with plenty of evidence of heat, like John Cena. But Big E Langston got no reaction whatsoever. That for me is worst of all.

The post-show stuff was fantastic as well. I'm pleased they did this, it went down really well.


----------



## TheFan06 (Oct 16, 2013)

so just forget the match?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If his neck injury is real he NEEDS to be stripped of the title.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WTF did I just watch. We are living in the trios era. Shield, Wyatts, 3MB, Cena/Uso's


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> After the RAW TV taping concluded, The Shield defeated The Wyatt Family. David Skilton sent word that the Wyatts came back to the ring and issued an open challenge to any three guys at the back. The Shield came out and cleaned house, triple power bombing Rowan.
> 
> Following that, Bad News Barrett came out, delivered some bad news to Rowan then proceeded to promo the British talent within the WWE. This led to Stephanie McMahon coming out to inform Barrett that the show was over. After a few switching off of the lights, Triple H came out and mimicked the British accent, after a Oromo, with the crowd chanting to Adam Roses entrance theme. Rose then came out to a massive pop. The show finally ended with Barrett laying out Triple H with the mic.


after RAW


----------



## A.B. Dangerously (Jan 30, 2012)

Really good night at RAW at the O2, had a great time. Crowd were on fire for about 75% of the show!


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

The only place where people know Paige.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Daniel Bryan’s music hit as O2 arena came unglued! London fans with a massive ovation for the WWE World Heavyweight champion, but out came Stephanie McMahon. Stephanie talked about Daniel Bryan’s journey, and main eventing WrestleMania 30. She then talked about Bryan inspiring millions of people. She then talked about him being injured and unable to compete, as the fans booed her out of the building. She played a video of Barrett saying he had some bad news. Original reports came in that the fans started a huge CM Punk chant and were so loud, that they had to re – do the segment. Stephanie then asked Bryan to surrender the WWE World Heavyweight championship next week on RAW!

Tell me, there is a vid of Stephs face when she has to walk off and start again? if thats true...


----------



## arjwiz (Mar 31, 2007)

wkdsoul said:


> Daniel Bryan’s music hit as O2 arena came unglued! London fans with a massive ovation for the WWE World Heavyweight champion, but out came Stephanie McMahon. Stephanie talked about Daniel Bryan’s journey, and main eventing WrestleMania 30. She then talked about Bryan inspiring millions of people. She then talked about him being injured and unable to compete, as the fans booed her out of the building. She played a video of Barrett saying he had some bad news. Original reports came in that the fans started a huge CM Punk chant and were so loud, that they had to re – do the segment. Stephanie then asked Bryan to surrender the WWE World Heavyweight championship next week on RAW!
> 
> Tell me, there is a vid of Stephs face when she has to walk off and start again? if thats true...


I Was there. They didn't redo the segment. They aired a video of another explanation. I haven't watched RAW on TV yet, so I still have no idea what Steph was saying in that segment. I was sitting first row, but the crowd were so loud, it completely drowned Steph, was was trying her best to be heard.


----------



## foodzombie (Jul 11, 2013)

Just got back from london and rewatched steph's segment, sounds like they've muted the cm punk chants as they were so loud I couldnt tell what she was saying! Despite the fact you can see the fans chanting 'CM punk' and its so quiet, sounds like they've inserted a 'you suck' chant to cover it lol


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

editing the crowd on RAW is beyond a joke. Disgusting behavior from the WWE. A new low.


----------

